# Connect 2" pvc drain to 2" copper pipe - no subfloor access



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Open the ceiling under the shower and use a fernco fitting.
Patch the hole and paint the ceiling.
Ron


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

missfixer said:


> I am renovating my tiny bathroom and need to connect a 2" PVC shower drain to a 2" copper drain pipe. There is NO access to the subfloor unless I tear down walls AND ceilings downstairs or rip up the sub-floor - both of which are nightmare options... so I cannot do a male copper to female PVC connection or vice versa. Is there ANY WAY to join the PVC drain to the copper pipe and seal it or is there an internal seal available?
> 
> I am stuck with a tile ready shower pan with an integrated PVC drain.


 Rubber sleeves and clamped with hose clamps are available! Would this resolve your problem.


----------



## iMisspell (Jun 2, 2007)

missfixer said:


> ... or rip up the sub-floor - both of which are nightmare options... so I cannot do a male copper to female PVC connection or vice versa.
> 
> I am stuck with a tile ready shower pan with an integrated PVC drain.


If you are putting a new shower pan, why don't you cut out a small section of sub-floor where the plan will be placed, do your pipe connection, then repair the floor ? Being the shower pan will be placed on top of the patch job, it will not have to be really neat.

A picture of what you have might help people give you more ideas.

A while back i used a rubber sleeve pressed into a cast-iron pipe then pounded a PVP pipe into that to extend my house clean-out an extra 6" so i could fill the cavity with conrete, but that was a cast-iron pipe, not shure i would try that with copper, it might tear.

The thing i used (sorry i forget the name), _kind of_ looks like this picture, except that the smaller end would not have a hose clamp and that smaller end would slide the copper pipe then the pvc would slide into that.
Kind of like an ID (Inside Diametor) rubber sleeve. Where the PVC would slide in was ribbed.









Again, i dont think something like this would work with copper, but not being a plumer, maybe im wrong.

What ever you do, when your dealing with water, taking the easy short-cut will more then likley come back and bit you.

_


----------

